# PCI Memory Controller Driver Needed



## e3Mani (Jun 10, 2009)

hello
I just formatted my HP Compaq dx2200 Microtower and installed windows XP SP2, now there is an exclamation mark on PCI Memory controller in the device manager, what is PCI MEmory controller and where can i get it's driver Please?:4-dontkno

thanks in advance:wave:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for drivers:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=1844701&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1098

Note: Install chipset driver first, reboot pc after each driver installation.
Do video driver next.


----------

